# My litle colection



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

The postman always rings twice???....False!!! Only rings once!:spam:

Today the postman made a visit to my HQ:lol:....and here is what it delivered:










Lets open it:










Nice...:lol:










At this point I must present you my colection status before the postman visit...and here we go:










From the above picture are missing some MF and hand pads.

Now lets continue with the new series...























































Here is the unboxing of....





































And now *the old *and *the new* united in one nice pic::lol:










_Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo - 16oz 
Autobrite Microfibre Mesh Wash Mitt 
Super Citrus Snow Foam 1 Litre 
Autobrite New Deluxe Fluffy Drying Towel - 3ft X 2FT 
Autobrite Fine Grade "Green Goddess" Cleaner Clay 200g
Jumbo vent brush
Long Reach Wheel Scrubbing Brush 
Soft Wheel Brush & Bumper Brush 
Autobrite Stiff Under arch brush 
947ml bottle and chemical resistant trigger x 2 
Kestrel DAS-6 PRO Power Plus Dual Action Polisher (INCLUDES FREE 3M PADS) 
Flexipad 50MM DA Backing Plate 
Chemical Guys Hex Logic- Orange 5.5" 
Chemical Guys Hex Logic - White 5.5" 
Chemical Guys Hex Logic - Blue 5.5" 
3M 80 mm Spot Pads Green, Yellow, Blue 
Meguiars NXT All Metal Polish 
Simoniz Care Cream
303 Protectant
AG Foam Shampoo
AG SRP
AG vinyl and rubber care
AG leather cleaner
AG interior shampoo
AG autofresh_

Pics taken with Xperia X10 ... not to expect to much...but not bad...

I know is not too impresive at the moment but in time things will be very catchy, at least i will try to...:lol:

I want to say thanks to AUTOBRITE for their very fast dispatch and delivery.
I hope tomorrow i will show you what is the POLISHEDBLISS's contribution to my colection(real nice goodies). I will update very soon...:wave:

Thx


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one there buddy :thumb: Wont be your last post on buying stuff :lol:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

kempe said:


> Nice one there buddy :thumb: Wont be your last post on buying stuff :lol:


Be sure of that...you know...I just can not stop:lol:. Every where I looK, there some new stuff to buy. I'm like Peg Bundy in an outlet:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mbrad_26 said:


> Be sure of that...you know...I just can not stop:lol:. Every where I looK, there some new stuff to buy. I'm like Peg Bundy in an outlet:lol::lol::lol:


I went from this

My kit 

To this

My kit 

In a couple of months :lol: And I stil have a load of stuff that I havent taken a photo yet :lol:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Man...that's some serios kit:doublesho. Very impresive. I hope it will grow further:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mbrad_26 said:


> Man...that's some serios kit:doublesho. Very impresive. I hope it will grow further:thumb:


Since then I have new microfibers, sn hybrid, sn 200ml pot, zaino z-6 and megs plastic rx

Plus whats not on the picture

megs endurance
Zaino z-16 
and a few other bits :lol:

As Im on here I am also looking at a few other bits :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

And so it begins, once you start you cant stop :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Today once again the postaman rang at my door....in fact this time knocked twice ...10 min apart

First time he brought me my order for Shinerama:














































*Einszett Anti-Insect + Pre-Cleaner 500ml Concentrate: 
- 5:1 Tar Removal
- 10:1 General Purpose Pre-wash
- 20:1 Insect Removal
Menzerna RD3.02 250 ML
Lake Country CCS DA 6,5" Orange, White, Blue
Meguiars Triple Duty Detail Brush
Rain x
AG Car Glass Polish*

Second time he brought me my order for Autobrite:























































*Vikan Flexible Wheel Rim Brush 
Flexipads 3" D.A. Backing Plate 
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance Wax 12oz
Meguiars High Tech Applicator Pad (2 pack) 
Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner Bottle-32oz 
Meguiars Super Degreaser Bottle-32oz
Steel Wire Wool #00 Very Fine 
Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer*

And now my colection looks like this:










Now I'm waiting for Polishedbliss to deliever... there are some very very nice things...well for very very nice things you really worth waiting

Thx


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice little lot that mate .


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice stuff there bud. That megs triple duty brush seems to be a must and I quite fancy one myself!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The bug has bitten lol :thumb:


----------



## Focuslicious (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Great collection


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Today Mr Postman knocked at my door once again with something nice from PolishedBliss:
































































*Swissvax Cleaning Brush 
Swissvax Detail Brush
Swissvax Pneu 250ML 
Swissvax Pneu Brush 
Werkstat Acrylic Kit: *
_- Werkstat Acrylic Prime 500ml
- Werkstat Acrylic Jett 500ml
- Werkstat Acrylic Glos 500ml
- Meguiar's MF aplicator pad x1
- Poorboy's Super Thick&Plush Towel x1
- Poorboy's Deluxe Mega Towel x2_
*Poorboy's Super Thick & Plush Towel - 3 Pack
3M High Performance Masking Tape - 3 Pack 
Menzerna S500 (Fast Gloss) 250ML 
Menzerna 203S (Power Finish) 250ML 
Menzerna 85RE (Super Finish ) 250ML 
Wolf's Chemicals Decon Gel (Deironizer)*

Thank you PolishedBliss:wave:


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Building it up very fast. It's an addiction you know, it won't stop


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

New adition:























































More about Led Lenser P7 here :

http://www.ledlenser.com.au/2009/ENG/products/html_highperformance/html_Pserie/p7.php


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

The result of a short trip to Halfords:










Also ofter wining *May Competition - Gliptone Goodies from Daytona * my colection will reach another level with:










...yami yami :detailer:


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Today another visit from the postman :

_Meguiars Reusable Detailing Swabs
Synthetic Lambswool Wash Mitt
Unigrit 1500 Grade Finishing Paper
Unigrit 2000 Grade Finishing Paper
Unigrit 2500 Grade Finishing Paper
Unigrit 3000 Grade Finishing Paper
High Quality Microfibre Cloths 10 pack_


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Your collection is growing well brad! where did u get the ten pack of mf's from?

J


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Soon you will be buried...:lol:
If you go back to the start of the thread its like, Remembering all that went before and adding you know, First person..

*The postman knocked on my door and delivered...*
Snow foam wash mitt and brushes, 
*then someone else follows...*
*The postman knocked on my door and delivered...*
Snow foam wash mitt brushes...
& Collinite.

So on and so forth...:lol:

As if you needed to win the comp as well....:lol:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jonny_McC said:


> Your collection is growing well brad! where did u get the ten pack of mf's from?
> 
> J


You can find them here http://www.waxyclean.co.uk/cloths-towels/high-quality-microfibre-cloths.html


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

james_death said:


> Soon you will be buried...:lol:
> If you go back to the start of the thread its like, Remembering all that went before and adding you know, First person..
> 
> *The postman knocked on my door and delivered...*
> ...


...I just can't stop...I don't know if you know the feeling?..:lol:

Wait to see when I 'll put my hands on the Master Kit from Swissvax ... it's so appealing to me...probably the color combination is guilty....:lol:


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Nice collection,


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

New entry 



















Edit:

And... another new entry :thumb:



















...and some gifts from Shinearama:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great collection now the fun and hard work starts 12 hours on the Mini last weekend


----------

